# The Kingdom of Heaven



## KenpoTess (Apr 8, 2005)

Coming May 6th.. Looks Good 

http://www.kingdomofheavenmovie.com/


----------



## OUMoose (Apr 8, 2005)

So, if I'm reading this correctly, it's a movie about the crusades, aye?  Or at least, one man's involvement?


----------



## Ping898 (Apr 8, 2005)

That's what it looked like to me, but I don't think it is meant to be a historically accurate depiction of it.


----------



## OUMoose (Apr 8, 2005)

Ping898 said:
			
		

> That's what it looked like to me, but I don't think it is meant to be a historically accurate depiction of it.


I wouldn't think so.  In fact, with the recent expiration of the Pope, I'm guessing it'll be a bit of a glorification of the church's "reclaimation" of the "holy land".  YMMV, but I think I'll be saving my $12 bucks from this one...   :idunno:


----------



## oldnewbie (Apr 8, 2005)

Tess, thanks so much!
 I had not seen anything on this until your post.
 Watched the online "special" trailer....and.........


 OHhhhhhhhhh Man... it looks good..

 Give me swords...knights... and battles..and I can't wait!!!!

 (rattles sabre in anticipation..)


----------



## Tgace (Apr 8, 2005)

I think I saw the hero wear 6-7? different coats of arms in that one trailer. The oath and mission to safeguard the pilgrims on the roads sounds similar to the Knights Templar...sounds like a hodge podge of medieval history.


----------



## KenpoTess (Apr 8, 2005)

you're welcome Old *G*

I could care less if it's historically accurate.. I just like the Knights and sword fighting *Grins*


----------



## oldnewbie (Apr 8, 2005)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> you're welcome Old *G* (Ouch)
> 
> I could care less if it's historically accurate.. I just like the Knights and sword fighting *Grins*


 Right there with you....if I wanted to see a historically accuarate movie, I'll watch a documentary. :idunno:


----------



## TallAdam85 (May 23, 2005)

i did not like the movie at all the best part is when the was a fight seen the girl i seen it with would almost jump on me from fear of the seen beside that i did not like it


----------



## Tgace (May 23, 2005)

Wow! Product of the American education system there or what??


----------



## Kane (May 23, 2005)

Yea I alread made a thread bout the movie before here;

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=23777

  I saw the movie, it was alright. I don't think it was as good as Gladiator, and had less action but the castle seige was great.


----------



## evenflow1121 (May 23, 2005)

I thought this movie was great, though the ending was sort of bland.  The original king was a total bad *** in this movie though.  I liked it a lot more than I did Star Wars.


----------

